# directv2pc help big time



## 5353 (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok my laptop hard drive went bad totally dead. I used to use this and it worked great however I just downloaded one of the newer software and now am getting this error message needing HDCP. I don't remember what I did before/ All of my drivers are up 
Not sure what or do to fix this.

The software I had before didn't have any version on it 
Please help thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This latest version is fairly picky about HDCP protection. Perhaps if you describe your setup we may be able to help.


----------



## 5353 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a hr21-100 Dell d620 laptop and a netgear router all connected via cat5 cables.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Do you have an external monitor connected?


----------



## 5353 (Sep 3, 2009)

yes but it doesn't work with or without the monitor

monitor HPw2207h


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Have you tried removing the monitor and rebooting? If that doesn't work, I think that unfortunately you may have to wait for the next version.


----------



## 5353 (Sep 3, 2009)

yes tried everything not sure what version I had before but I installed it a while back and don't remember the file name


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If it's not v5717, click here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=165127

to get the latest. Maybe it will help.


----------



## 5353 (Sep 3, 2009)

that is the version I downloaded from directv site and doesn't work


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

5353 said:


> yes tried everything not sure what version I had before but I installed it a while back and don't remember the file name


Your HP monitor supports HDCP.
You "might" get this to work if you set it up as the primary monitor and have the app stay on it.
If the video chip in the laptop doesn't support HDCP, then you may have to use the analog VGA connection.
Another thing that "might work", is to disable the laptop monitor/screen.
This app does work on non HDCP supported systems, but you must use the analog output/connection.


----------



## 5353 (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't remember anything about this HDCP before so it must be new with version and can't find the older version.
How do I find out if hdcp capable


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

5353 said:


> I don't remember anything about this HDCP before so it must be new with version and can't find the older version.
> How do I find out if hdcp capable


You could run the Advisor app and then save the log and post it here.
It would look like this:


----------



## 5353 (Sep 3, 2009)

CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7400 @ 2.16GHz	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7400 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2161 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=6 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7400 @ 2.16GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2161 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core 2 Duo T7400 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : No hardware decoder detected	No More Info
System Memory : 2048 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3	Yes 
Graphics Card : No More Info
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: 
Graphics card video memory : 0 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : No More Info
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=(null) 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=No 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
HDCP-compliant Display : No	No More Info
Network Adapter : IEEE80211: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection #2 - Packet Scheduler Miniport	Upgrade Recommended More Info
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller #2 - Packet Scheduler Miniport	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Wed Nov 11 10:58:24 2009 
Computer : Notebook


----------



## 5353 (Sep 3, 2009)

This is what it says no like I said I once had this working without any problems but my HD crashed and installed all of this new and fresh is there some type of older version..

GPU (Hardware acceleration) : No hardware decoder detected --no
Graphics Card : --no
Graphics Card Driver : --no
HDCP-compliant Display : No --no


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

5353 said:


> Graphics Card : No More Info
> __dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility:
> __dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor:
> Graphics card video memory : 0 MB
> ...


Well darn, that is about the least helpful log I've ever seen. :nono:

I'd have to guess this has the early Intel video chip. You might prove this by going into the device manager and see what it lists under Display adapters.
In any case, it doesn't look like you're going to be able to use any digital video connection, so "going VGA" seems like your only option.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

5353 said:


> This is what it says no like I said I once had this working without any problems but my HD crashed and installed all of this new and fresh is there some type of older version..
> 
> GPU (Hardware acceleration) : No hardware decoder detected --no
> Graphics Card : --no
> ...


HDCP has been added to both the recordings now on the DVR and to the newer versions of DirecTV2PC.
I don't know where you could get an older version of DirecTV2PC, so "going analog" seems the only option.


----------



## 5353 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry the log had my laptop name which I don't want to give out and couldn't figure out how to edit it.
I currenlty and VGA connected from my laptop to my HP monitor so not sure what to do from this point. Is there something else I need to do


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

5353 said:


> Sorry the log had my laptop name which I don't want to give out and couldn't figure out how to edit it.
> I currenlty and VGA connected from my laptop to my HP monitor so not sure what to do from this point. Is there something else I need to do


Disabling the laptop screen under windows, is about the last thing I can think of, other than rereading the error message to see if it's about audio and not video.
You may be screwed with a digital audio output [SoundMax] while running XP.
Currently there is no work-around for XP. Vista & Windows 7 has a setting to disable the digital output, but XP doesn't.


----------



## 5353 (Sep 3, 2009)

This is what I get little confused how I had this working before on same laptop...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I can't read that.
Try to compare it to one of these: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2221324&postcount=7


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

5353 said:


> This is what I get little confused how I had this working before on same laptop...


Older versions which are no longer supported were a little more liberal with what they would allow, the newer software adheres to stricter digital copy standards as it should to stay compliant and allow us to use an app like this. if your laptop isnt up to snuff, then the best option will be to replace it with one that does meet the required standards if you want to use this app.


----------



## 5353 (Sep 3, 2009)

2nd one down 

Well with the older version it worked with my setup so it must still be supported.
Were do find the older version software


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

5353 said:


> 2nd one down
> 
> Well with the older version it worked with my setup so it must still be supported.
> Were do find the older version software


As I posted for the second error, using an analog connection works.
Have you disabled your laptop monitor and change the HP over to your primary?


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

Just to note, the older versions didn't help with my protected audio issue, which used to work fine. There must have been a change in the DVR itself, as was noted above.


----------



## 5353 (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks for all your help but I assume I had the older version and it worked fine A/V
but once my laptop hdrive went and I installed everything new now nothing works.

thanks


----------

